

Snapshots of the HN front page - one per month - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.penzba.co.uk/HN_Snapshots/index_news.html?HN

======
Mizza
Funny - this seems to counter the arguments in the recent What's Wrong with
HackerNews article - seems to me like the content and community have remained
fairly consistent.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
In response to the question asked:

in this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2254397>

in this comment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2255236>

